# iJust 2 advice



## outlaw_cloud (12/3/16)

hi, i was wondering if somebody could help me out i bought the ijust2 today at a vape meet i was trying it out as they had samples flavours and i was very impressed with it hence why i bought it however iv noticed that when i vape on my one my vape is hitting very hot almost to the point where i choke or it starts to burn my throat i dont think it could be the nic as its only 3mg..any advice or help?


----------



## Khan83 (12/3/16)

outlaw_cloud said:


> hi, i was wondering if somebody could help me out i bought the ijust2 today at a vape meet i was trying it out as they had samples flavours and i was very impressed with it hence why i bought it however iv noticed that when i vape on my one my vape is hitting very hot almost to the point where i choke or it starts to burn my throat i dont think it could be the nic as its only 3mg..any advice or help?


Do you have the airflow wide open


----------



## outlaw_cloud (12/3/16)

Khan83 said:


> Do you have the airflow wide open


yes the airflow is wide open


----------



## Khan83 (12/3/16)

And the coil you have on now? 0.3 or 0.5 ohm ?

Not many reasons why Sirvape's one should be running cooler then yours other than maybe they had a 0.5 ohm coil on it & you are running 0.3.

Also , its possible theirs wasn't fully charged so you weren't getting the full hit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## outlaw_cloud (12/3/16)

Khan83 said:


> And the coil you have on now? 0.3 or 0.5 ohm ?
> 
> Not many reasons why Sirvape's one should be running cooler then yours other than maybe they had a 0.5 ohm coil on it & you are running 0.3.
> 
> Also , its possible theirs wasn't fully charged so you weren't getting the full hit


the coil it came with is 0.3 ohm coil


----------



## Clouds4Days (12/3/16)

0.3 ohm is a hard hitting mofo.
You do get used to it after a while.
If you still battling grab yourself a 0.5ohm coil and youl be a happy camper.


----------



## outlaw_cloud (12/3/16)

outlaw_cloud said:


> the coil it came with is 0.3 ohm coil


could it maybe that theres some ejuice coming through the top of the atomizer i was told something about some leaking occuring but couldnt really hear what he was saying


----------



## Clouds4Days (12/3/16)

If juice is coming out you will feel droplets of juice shooting into your mouth like hot fireballs. So I doubt it is that.
Are you using a menthol flavour juice?


----------



## outlaw_cloud (12/3/16)

Oh ok I'm using Paulies coffee cake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (12/3/16)

outlaw_cloud said:


> Oh ok I'm using Paulies coffee cake
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



So it can't be burning from that juice cause I know sometimes menthol flavors at lower ohm can cause a burning sensation.

If you can find out what coil they had on the device . the only thing it can be is the coil .
As previous.
Grab yourself a 0.5 ohm and you should be sweet.
I too found the 0.3 very strong so I bought 0.5. Then I missed my 0.3

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Schnappie (12/3/16)

I let my ijust coils prime for 15-20 min. Had a lot of dry hits in the beginning but now it vapes like a dream and holds its own against my tfv4 and dripper. And once u get dry hits from a coil its messed up IMO

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Khan83 (12/3/16)

outlaw_cloud said:


> could it maybe that theres some ejuice coming through the top of the atomizer i was told something about some leaking occuring but couldnt really hear what he was saying



As @Clouds4Days mentioned , if it were liquid/spitback you'd feel it.

Best bet , try out a 0.5 ohm coil . When i was checking review for the ijust many people complained about the 0.5 ohm not giving them a heavy enough hit. Maybe this might work for you.


----------



## outlaw_cloud (12/3/16)

Ok cool I did leave it to prime but hopefully after a couple of vapes it will "cool down"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schnappie (12/3/16)

I remember the salesperson recommending to me to buy some coils as the coil it comes with gave quite a number of new buyers dry hits. It hits hard yes but i must admit if i dont overdo the priming with 0.3 coils i get dry hits


----------



## outlaw_cloud (12/3/16)

Sounds interesting the sales persons/owner primed the coils for me so it should be good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mildly.inked (12/3/16)

It's that 0.3 ohm coil man, when I bought the iJust 2 and got home and all setup I thoguht I was going to die when I tried taking a pull! Really felt like I had wasted my money because I couldn't see how I would ever be able to vape on that...

Got a 0.5ohm coil and it was a million times better, the vape was cooler, the throat hit a lot less intense and it was really enjoyable. 

I now vape on crown tank and RX200 but still have my iJust 2 as a back but only using 0.3ohm coils, they are a bit rough to start with but you will get to a point where the 0.5 on the iJust 2 mod is too mild (well, for me anyways). If I use a 0.5ohm coil with the Ijust tank now it's only enjoyable if I run the tank from my RX or my vTc mini where I can up the wattage.

So yeah, like the others said definitely buy a 0.5 coil and give it a go, I'm sure you will enjoy it a lot more, the iJust 2 is an excellent device.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (12/3/16)

outlaw_cloud said:


> hi, i was wondering if somebody could help me out i bought the ijust2 today at a vape meet i was trying it out as they had samples flavours and i was very impressed with it hence why i bought it however iv noticed that when i vape on my one my vape is hitting very hot almost to the point where i choke or it starts to burn my throat i dont think it could be the nic as its only 3mg..any advice or help?


Going direct-to-lung? Inhale more sharply. Harder inhale is much cooler and easier on the throat.

If you have any phlegm it will also hit your throat hard until you cough up the slime. Once again, sharper (harder) inhale.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (12/3/16)

Schnappie said:


> I let my ijust coils prime for 15-20 min. Had a lot of dry hits in the beginning but now it vapes like a dream and holds its own against my tfv4 and dripper. And once u get dry hits from a coil its messed up IMO


Agreed. One dry hit and can it. Reduced wicking and air flow from that point onwards. I avoid dry hits like they are the devil

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## outlaw_cloud (12/3/16)

Thanks for the advice but I thought what if I remove the airflow ring all together just like they had it on the samples and sure enough the vape is way better and cooler 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schnappie (12/3/16)

Yes that airflow ring is better used for other purposes related to bloodflow problems...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (12/3/16)

Schnappie said:


> Yes that airflow ring is better used for other purposes related to bloodflow problems...


Bwahahahahaha HAHAHAHaaaaaa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (12/3/16)

outlaw_cloud said:


> Thanks for the advice but I thought what if I remove the airflow ring all together just like they had it on the samples and sure enough the vape is way better and cooler
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Howzit Nicolas. Glad to read you fixed ur problem. Was nice to meet you earlier

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## outlaw_cloud (12/3/16)

Greyz said:


> Howzit Nicolas. Glad to read you fixed ur problem. Was nice to meet you earlier
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


likewise it was nice to meet you too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## faheemgm (12/3/16)

I've also had this problem before with a 0.3 ohm coil. To prevent this, when you prime the coil load it with flavour then wait for it to sink in. It should be fine then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Golden Goose (12/3/16)

outlaw_cloud said:


> hi, i was wondering if somebody could help me out i bought the ijust2 today at a vape meet i was trying it out as they had samples flavours and i was very impressed with it hence why i bought it however iv noticed that when i vape on my one my vape is hitting very hot almost to the point where i choke or it starts to burn my throat i dont think it could be the nic as its only 3mg..any advice or help?


Hi there so the ijust 2 should come with a 0.3ohm coil that should regulate itself in the device at 50watts but if you put in a 0.5ohm it'll regulate itself at 30watts. Lower watts and higher ohms will give less of a hard hit. You should make sure you prime the coils properly and make sure your connection point to the battery is clean and that the coil is secured in it. Hope I've helped


----------



## Schnappie (12/3/16)

I always thought the voltage to be around 4.2 volts. (4.2^2)/0.3 and /0.5 gives me around 58w and 35w respectively when fully charged but i suppose it drops to around 50w and 30w over time with the voltage drop


----------



## Golden Goose (12/3/16)

Schnappie said:


> I always thought the voltage to be around 4.2 volts. (4.2^2)/0.3 and /0.5 gives me around 58w and 35w respectively when fully charged but i suppose it drops to around 50w and 30w over time with the voltage drop


Hi @Schnappie 
If your getting volts of 4.2 then I would suspect your 58 and 35 watts is correct. What I mentioned is what eleaf claims it regulates at.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## outlaw_cloud (12/3/16)

Thank you faheemgm 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (12/3/16)

It sounds as if the coil is gone. Replace it and let us know. Sadly with mine, sometime a coil lasts a week, then another lasts a day


----------



## outlaw_cloud (12/3/16)

Thank you @Nightwalker it seemed to just be the airflow ring but all this advice helps 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Golden Goose (12/3/16)

Nightwalker said:


> It sounds as if the coil is gone. Replace it and let us know. Sadly with mine, sometime a coil lasts a week, then another lasts a day


Hi @Nightwalker 
Make sure you prime your coils tops before vaping. I even do dry hits just to make sure I won't burn it out too quick.


----------



## Nightwalker (12/3/16)

Goldegooseliquids said:


> Hi @Nightwalker
> Make sure you prime your coils tops before vaping. I even do dry hits just to make sure I won't burn it out too quick.


Thanx bud. I seriously do all that. It the coils. Big pulls wear it out fast too. One second seems apt for the drag


----------



## Silver (12/3/16)

Greyz said:


> Howzit Nicolas. Glad to read you fixed ur problem. Was nice to meet you earlier
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



@Greyz, did you guys go to the Sir Vape meet?
If so, where are the pics????
Major FOMO here

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## outlaw_cloud (12/3/16)

Unfortunately I didn't take any I got there pretty late 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz (12/3/16)

Silver said:


> @Greyz, did you guys go to the Sir Vape meet?
> If so, where are the pics????
> Major FOMO here


I only got there after 1pm sadly. Worked night shift Friday and just couldn't get my backside out of bed this morning. 
But hopefully some other forumites have some to show. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Golden Goose (12/3/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Thanx bud. I seriously do all that. It the coils. Big pulls wear it out fast too. One second seems apt for the drag


@Nightwalker 
Hey mate ok if coil priming is good then I would suggest looking at your liquids. I personally find that sometimes if I use higher Vg because of the thickness in the liquid it can fry my coils out quicker. But I'm not sure I haven't had many problems with the ijust. Sorry if I'm not helping much


----------



## Nightwalker (12/3/16)

Goldegooseliquids said:


> @Nightwalker
> Hey mate ok if coil priming is good then I would suggest looking at your liquids. I personally find that sometimes if I use higher Vg because of the thickness in the liquid it can fry my coils out quicker. But I'm not sure I haven't had many problems with the ijust. Sorry if I'm not helping much


Then its my juice. It has to be 80vg and up. Have a pg intolerance


----------



## Golden Goose (12/3/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Then its my juice. It has to be 80vg and up. Have a pg intolerance


Very possible especially in the small watt devices that can't heat up enough


----------



## Nightwalker (12/3/16)

Goldegooseliquids said:


> Very possible especially in the small watt devices that can't heat up enough


 oh the joys of vaping. Luckily my Griffin and avocado just laugh and chug the clouds


----------



## Golden Goose (12/3/16)

Nightwalker said:


> oh the joys of vaping. Luckily my Griffin and avocado just laugh and chug the clouds


Ha ha yeah that griffin will do it just fine


----------



## Caveman (12/3/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> So it can't be burning from that juice cause I know sometimes menthol flavors at lower ohm can cause a burning sensation.
> 
> If you can find out what coil they had on the device . the only thing it can be is the coil .
> As previous.
> ...



This happened to me. I got it with the 0.3 coil and it destroyed me the first day or so. Had to close the airflow almost all the way just to use it. Went out and got me some .5 coils after a week and they're great. I got another box of .3's though. I love the .3's more. At full battery they still hit like a drunk horse though wow but after 20mins they are just great onwards.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

